# Legend of the Wood 2008 Home Haunt



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is our YouTube for our 2008 Home Haunt....

It was a blast with a great turn out. We are planning to expand it next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like that shimmying witch and the skellie who sits up in the coffin. Looks like the TOTs enjoyed it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job..
I like your bottomless pit
Couldn' tell what the skelly was saying but I like him too


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Roxy Blue. The tots had a blast and the parents did too.... We have about 170 kids and probably about 200 adults..


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Lilly. The Bottomless pit was interesting to make, and was a pretty big hit. We are going to have to work on audio isolation for next year. The skeleton was over powered by another audio device.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love Gemmy! Great display. 

Where did you get the mummy on the pedestal?


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments Lady Nyxie.

The little mummy was actually picked up from Wal-Mart a couple years ago....


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, nice haunt, love the skulls, lights flashing in the grave yard, the skelly sitting up in the coffin is great too. As is the fcg.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Your FCG was awesome. I also liked the skeleton rising from the coffin. Thats teh kind of stuff i should add to my display next time.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

You did an excellent job. I love Dracula and the creature with the big hands. Looks like everyone that attended had a great time too!


----------

